# Winter Glyphosate/Killing off Common Bermuda



## Colem2ad (Apr 4, 2019)

I'm considering nuking my entire yard with glyphosate this winter around January 1.

My yard is infested with common bermuda and other cool season cultivars. It's more cost effective to nuke the entire yard rather than purchasing very expensive chemicals to only suppress the common bermuda after several applications.

Has anyone applied glyphosate to a yard in Winter? What kind of results did you have?

I would like to prep the yard for a spring kbg renovation. Any one ever done this?


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Glyphosate or any other herbicide will not kill dormant Bermuda.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Glyphosate will kill just about any common weed that is actively growing. It will not do any thing to the Bermuda. Even when Bermuda is actively growing at best it will stunt it a bit.


----------



## cavince79 (Jun 18, 2019)

I would spray areas of my dormant Bermuda in January each year to kill off fescue clumps and other weeds. It didn't do anything to the Bermuda but give it room to run when it warmed up in my case, which was my goal.


----------



## Colem2ad (Apr 4, 2019)

Thanks for the advice. Anyone ever completed a lawn reno by applying glyphosate to a common bermuda lawn during growing season before?


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

It'll still come back in spots. You'll need to spray and probably remove and replace some of your top layer of soil depending how much you have going on.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If you are wanting to kill off bermuda, the best time is to spray it is in the Fall right before it goes to sleep as it will draw in the chemicals deeper as it is storing food for Winter. You would want to spray it with a Glyphosate/Fusilade combo at least twice before it goes dormant at least 2 weeks apart. That will kill most of it and then you will need to spray one or two more times in the Spring once it wakes up. Doing some mechanical removal of as much of the old material as possible will also help to rid the lawn/soil of the bermuda. This is basically what I did before I switched from 419 to TifGrand this year. I also was able to sod cut most of the existing turf out before doing any spraying as I gave it away to someone who wanted it.


----------



## SWB (Sep 22, 2018)

Colem2ad said:


> Thanks for the advice. Anyone ever completed a lawn reno by applying glyphosate to a common bermuda lawn during growing season before?


I did several years ago (glyphosate / physical removal) and the common eventually came back in areas. As Quinn said, adding Fusillade in the mix would be a good idea. Bermuda can be tuff stuff to eradicate.


----------



## JLavoe (Jun 8, 2020)

@Colem2ad You CAN spray your dormant bermuda with triclopyr.. it will still move through stolons and rhizomes even when foliage is brown. Save the Gly/Fusilade for when it's actively growing.


----------



## latitude36 (Mar 27, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> If you are wanting to kill off bermuda, the best time is to spray it is in the Fall right before it goes to sleep as it will draw in the chemicals deeper as it is storing food for Winter. You would want to spray it with a Glyphosate/Fusilade combo at least twice before it goes dormant at least 2 weeks apart. That will kill most of it and then you will need to spray one or two more times in the Spring once it wakes up. Doing some mechanical removal of as much of the old material as possible will also help to rid the lawn/soil of the bermuda. This is basically what I did before I switched from 419 to TifGrand this year. I also was able to sod cut most of the existing turf out before doing any spraying as I gave it away to someone who wanted it.


I have 10K of common in a parcel behind my hybrid that I planned on cutting out with a sod cutter this spring and replacing with hybrid in the Spring. I am having real concerns about the common poking up in my new grass after the new sod goes in. I am planning this project for early spring and will nuke before cutting out however; its more than likely 50% dormant when this is done. Any thoughts?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

If it's still a little green, I would go ahead and hit it with the Gly/Fusilade combo but wait for a warm day to do it as it will be more likely the grass will absorb more of the product. You can also add a little bit of Nitrogen to the mix to help it along if you have any water soluble stuff around like AMS or Urea. If you can get 2 to 3 applications down before putting pin the new grass you should have pretty good success.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

I have yet to see a member on this forum successfully remove established common bermuda and replace with hybrid.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

cglarsen said:


> I have yet to see a member on this forum successfully remove established common bermuda and replace with hybrid.


It's been done. I just don't remember which member did it...

And if Celebration counts, then everyone could. That grass is an amazingly fast spreader.


----------



## cglarsen (Dec 28, 2018)

Spammage said:


> cglarsen said:
> 
> 
> > I have yet to see a member on this forum successfully remove established common bermuda and replace with hybrid.
> ...


With long-term success, i.e. no breakthrough? I don't think anyone has tracked it long term. I'd be very interested if you could show me who has done it.


----------

